
Google's 'home of the future' is an on-message eye-opener - amazedsaint
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/master-of-the-house-googles-home-of-the-future-is-an-onmessage-eyeopener-8927948.html
======
jyzzmoe
And an ad company is designing the home of the future because!?!?!

